# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Аренда недвижимого имущества

## vasuchina

Срочно ищу "Аренда недвижимого имущества" для 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ 8.1. Поделитесь у кого есть, плиз. СПАСИБО заранее.:)

----------


## almal_chel

присоединяюсь - оч. нуна

----------

